# tribute to Cpt Phil



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

My brother made this video for a tribute to Cpt Phil Harris one of the Captains on Deadliest Catch. Tell me what you think it is his first Video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0We5DlvcQk

LOL I forgot to add the video


----------



## MarineBud (Feb 18, 2010)

Great video, maybe next time give each picture a little bit more time but otherwise very good! I love the show... R.I.P. Phil


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Thank you. What about the music did it go good with it?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

few have the courage(or insanity) to do what these men do..they are ; without a doubt ; fearless...it is saddening that he has passed...he was one of my favorites on the series.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

phil died? WHEN? HOW?


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

He died I believe on Feb 9 due to a stroke. They said he had a Stoke when off loading crab at the Harbor. They said he was getting better then 3 days later he passed. It is sad to see him go. One of my favorite Cpt. He will be missed. Glad you guys like the video.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Wow really he was cleared to go fishing by the drs and suffered a stroke yes he prob should of stopped smoking. But for you to say that is just plan rude. How would you feel if I said that about your dad? Wouldn't be nice would it?


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

hey....i hate medical attention as well. 90% of the time i have been in a hospital is when i've been knocked out. ihave NEVER walked into a hospital when am consiouse......does that make me a panzy?


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

why yes it does zakk. yes it does.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you are such a wuss zakk......rofl....
i hate doctors and hospitals too..only time i go is when i absolutelly mush..which isn't very often..took me 3 months to go in when i had a blocked artewry..and even then i made them wait almost a week so i could make sure my daughter was taken care of...
but those guys are crazy tough for sure.....


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

LOL maybe loha....but i honestly detest doctors. ma mom is a pranic healer and i seem to respond really well to her healing. why put chems into my body when i can heal with out them? its not like am not stuffing enough of chems into my body with all the smoking and tripping.


----------

